# Remote forgets Volume programming



## krstone (Jun 2, 2003)

Got an Edge recently. Not perfect but overall satisfied. Biggest issue is that the Tivo remote forgets the programming to control my AV Receiver volume and mute functions. Has happened twice in past two weeks. Any suggestions? Should I ask for a replacement remote? 

thanks
ken


----------

